# Needed clip art of a milkmaid



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I need a clipart picture of a milk maid and cannot find one. If anyone has come across one please let me know.

Thanks 


Patty


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just an idea,
check out the embroidery design sites - maybe you could use a photo/drawing of an embroidery design.

If that sounds like something to check out, try www.emlibrary.com the redwork has the line drawings - there may be one there.

Angie


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks I will try. I cannot believe the trash I have been finding ...makes you not want to earch anything !



Patty


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

Maybe if you try searching for the 12 days of Christmas (8 maids a-milking) you can find something acceptable?


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Patty,
In Printshop Premier Edition, there is a picture of a milkmaid, but it's a Dutch girl walking, carrying two buckets. Is that what you were looking for, or did you need one of a girl sitting and milking? Jan in Co


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

http://oldemaine.homestead.com/files/milkmaid_2057A.jpg

there are several more on images.google.com


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks. I was looking for a simple picture to use for my logo

Milk Made Soaps.

So yes a dutch girl would also do

Thanks , 

Patty
t


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

mrs oz here  

How about something like this:

http://members.fortunecity.com/agreeve/girlscol/milkmaid.gif

or is that too cartoony?



I also love this vintage one:

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-289944-vintage-photo-of-a-milkmaid-with-milkpail.html


Of course I don't know how that would work to use any of these for a logo. Licensing and all.


----------

